# Metin içerisinde/marjinlerde/madde sayıları



## Snotra

I am having trouble translating these into English. The full sentence is; "Madde sayıları metin içerisinde ve marjinlerde yazılmalıdır", and it is about a regulation. I thought:

"Article numbers should be written in a text and in margins" 

However, firstly, I am not sure if I should say "article numbers" or whether that would be direct translation and secondly, I do not understand the full connotation of the sentence, especially the part "metin içerisinde". Do they mean that they should be written _in the form of _a text or _within_ a text? Lastly, I don't know which preposition "margins" would take. Should I say "in margins" or "on margins" and do I need to use the definite article and say "on/in the margins" 

Thanks


----------



## shafaq

The phrase isn't so descriptive solely but as far as got; it says:
"Articel numbers should be written *within the text* and *by the way of *margins."
Like that:

- - - - - - - - - - - - - -  - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -  .
      1. - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - ..........

but not like that:
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
1.- - - - - - ---  -- - - - ....

or like that:

- - - - - - - - - - - - - -  - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -  .
1.
 - - - - - - - - - - - - - -  - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -  .

That is how I got it.


----------



## Snotra

Yes I see what you mean and it makes sense. Thanks for the shout


----------



## Reverence

We need to know what we're enumerating here. Items or section captions? You might want to consider "item numbers" or "enumerations", respectively. Other than that, I'd suggest "along the margins".


----------



## Snotra

It's about some regulations made on a traffic law and the sentence is at the beginning of the text. It's not explained very clearly so I'm not sure if it's items or section captions. To give more context though, the full sentence and the sentence preceding it are;

_Kurallar birkaç yerde tekrarlanmaktadır ve aynı tüzük içerisinde bu tekrarlardan kaçınılmalıdır. Madde sayıları metin içerisinde ve marjinlerde yazılmalıdır ki kafa karışıklığına neden olmasın
_
It doesn't help much because it's very shortly explained and really confused me. I am going to assume it's about section captions though because throughout the text they are written in the margin of the page.


----------



## Reverence

Clear enough now. This is a "tüzük", namely a body of regulations, so it's bound to consist of terms, which are written down in the form of items. If we're not using bullets, we're bound to use item numbers.

_Item numbers should be written as part of the body text and aligned to the margins so as to avoid confusion._


----------



## Snotra

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Reverence

Hey, anytime.


----------

